# What is this?



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

A gentleman gave this go cart to me a week ago and I want to get it running. The man thought it was an Ecko engine but didn't know for sure. I can't find any markings on the engine or the carburetor. Can anyone help me identify the engine and carburetor? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

RKDOC said:


> A gentleman gave this go cart to me a week ago and I want to get it running. The man thought it was an Ecko engine but didn't know for sure. I can't find any markings on the engine or the carburetor. Can anyone help me identify the engine and carburetor? Thanks for the help.


take and see if there is any part #s stamped on any of the parts on the engine ?


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

thats a walbro carb


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. The only numbers I can find is on the carburetor, "BU 01"


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It's likely a Chinese clone engine of some sort. It resembles a Mitsubishi and or a Maruyama engine. The carburetor reminds me of a cloned Walbro carburetor, as the genuine ones generally have a smoother more polished finish.


----------



## 70T/A (Sep 3, 2008)

That is a Walbro carb. Carb kit # is K20-WYL


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

70T/A said:


> That is a Walbro carb. Carb kit # is K20-WYL


I know it *LOOKS* like a Walbro carburetor.

How would you know for sure. Can you see the Walbro numbers in the pictures?? I sure can't. 

There are clone carbs out there that look just like the Walbro, but are not the genuine article. 

How did you identify this one??


----------



## 70T/A (Sep 3, 2008)

I was just going by looks. Kit would be a good start for about 8.00.


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

kit could also be totally wrong. i have seen a clone or two come through here. they look like others but the insides are different. had to no repair both units as parts could not be gotten. 
i can not ID the carb or engine from those photos. if the carb does not have molded in name and/or numbers then it is a clone. 

good luck


----------



## tmrperformance (Sep 5, 2009)

that engine appears to be a china 49cc, the carb can be replaced with a walbro wyk 58


----------



## tractionroller (Nov 22, 2008)

Try looking at boreem scooter parts.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I finally got a chance to get back to the engine. I cannot find any numbers on the engine or the carburetor. I replaced the carb with a Walbro WYJ-192-1. It works like a champ. At least it has a normal carb on it now.

Thanks again.


----------

